# Cigar Shop Waterloo/Kitchener Ontario?



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Any recommendations? I'd like some place preferably with a large selection and open late.


----------



## talbrecht70 (May 1, 2015)

I don't know how late theyre open, but the Walper tobacco shop on King in downtown Kitchener (Beside the Walper Terrace hotel) has a great selection. There is also Lion's Den cigars on Erb near University, but the selection is pretty bad. 
Im not sure of any other decent shops in KW.


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

talbrecht70 said:


> I don't know how late theyre open, but the Walper tobacco shop on King in downtown Kitchener (Beside the Walper Terrace hotel) has a great selection. There is also Lion's Den cigars on Erb near University, but the selection is pretty bad.
> Im not sure of any other decent shops in KW.


I can't ever get Walper Tobacco to ever return my e-mails.... They've missed out on a lot of business that i've taken across the border because of it.


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

455 Punch said:


> Any recommendations? I'd like some place preferably with a large selection and open late.


Your best bet is to look online at cigarplace.biz or atlanticcigars.com. No local shops will have a better selection and at the discount rates.


----------



## scottdill (Aug 19, 2015)

Buying in the US is obviously the best solution for cost. You should definitely stop into Walper's though and through a little local support for them. Great place. They are a traditional shop...I didn't even know that they had email


----------

